# Tips for Buying a MINI Cooper 2015 4 door hardtop with manual transmission



## htmnc (Oct 12, 2006)

I am thinking seriously about getting a low mileage, used 2015 Mini Cooper hardtop with four doors, hatchback, and manual transmission. It has about 35K miles on it and is being sold by a MINI dealership in Alexandria, Virginia. It has been on their lot since September (3-4 months). It is the cosmic orange color. Looking at Carfax info and punching in the VIN to the consumer reports recall look up tool, it has:
two owners since build - one was a personal lease, and one was a personal sale for only three months in duration
there are no unrepaired/or announced recall issues - anything I should ask the dealer about?
there were "frequent" oil changes done

Please let me know of any issues I should address. Hoping that going with a 2015 (NOT THE S or anything fancy) is the better generation and that reliability won't be horrendous.

Thanks!!!


----------

